# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A eshte Koço Kokedhima dora e zgjatur e biznesit rus qe pritet te ngulet ne Shqiperi?

## DYDRINAS

A eshte Koço Kokedhima dora e zgjatur e biznesit rus qe pritet te ngulet ne Shqiperi, ne rast te fitores se PS?

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ambasadori rus Abramov: Investitorët rus të interesuar për burimet natyrore të Shqipërisë

Kompania Gazprom është e interesuar për bashkëpunim me Shqipërinë dhe  shpreson se qeveria e re shqiptare që do dalë nga zgjedhjet e qershorit, të mbajë një qëndrim konstruktiv ndaj kompanisë ruse. Deklarata u bë nga  Ambasadori rus në Shqipëri Leonid Grigorieviç Abramov, gjatë një konference shtypi .  Do ju siguroj se Gazprom është e interesuar që bashkëpunimi me Shqipërinë të jetë i leverdishëm në mënyrë të ndërsjelltë. Ne shpresojmë që nëse qeveria e juaj që do dalë nga zgjedhjet parlamentare të sivjetshme do të mbajë qëndrim konstruktiv ne do jemi të gatshëm të shikojmë mundësinë e pjesëmarrjes në tenderin e Albpetrolit . Në të vërtetë është vendim komercial dhe si diplomat nuk mund të mbaj përgjegjësi për lekët e privatit rus. Ambasada nga ana e vet bën përpjekje se sa më shumë kompani të hynin në tregun shqiptar në kushte sa më pak diskriminuese, theksoi ambasadori rus.  Sipas Ambasadorit Abramov investitorët rus janë të interesuar  për burimet natyrore të Shqipërisë. Ndërkohë ai bëri të ditur se nëse shtohet fluksi në turizën do të shihet edhe turizmi si mundësi investimi.  Interesimi potencial ekziston. Kemi pasur përfaqësues të këtyre kompanive që u njohën me bregdetin shqiptar por investimet si të tillë nuk i kemi. Një praktike duhet ndjekur, kur turistët rus vijnë dhe mësohen me kushtet e Shqipërisë për të krijuar një fluks sa më të gjerë, vetëm kur të krijohet ky fluks do flitet për investime. Sa i takon burimeve natyrore Shqipëria ia kalon shumë vendeve të tjera. Ne po bëjmë përpjekje dhe deri tani janë tre kompani turistike ruse në trataktiva. Mund ti them se për një gjë të tillë po mendohet dhe ka tre kompani ruse të intresuar për të përforcuar numrin e turistëve rus gjatë 2013, po asnjë nuk e merr përsipër të organizojë fluturime me avion bosh. Pengesa politike këtu nuk kemi, tha Abramov.

MAPO

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kokëdhima, njeriu i bizneseve të shërbimeve sekrete ruse

Nga Kastriot Myftaraj

Gazeta Sot

18 Dhjetor 2007

Koço Kokëdhima, ditët e fundit i është bashkuar së ashtuquajturës Aleancë Qytetare për Mbrojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës, duke dalë publikisht në një konferencë për mediat të saj, ku sipas gazetës «Shekulli», të datës 27 nëntor 2007, botues i së cilës është vetë Kokëdhima, iu dha ultimatum qeverisë që të detyronte kompanitë që kanë filluar punimet për ndërtimin e TEC-it dhe të petroliferës, që t i ndërpresin ato. Titulli i artikullit të gazetës «Shekulli» për këtë ngjarje ishte: «Aleanca, ultimatum qeverisë dhe firmave ndërtuese». (gazeta «Shekulli», 27 nëntor 2007, f. 8) Gazeta e Koço Kokëdhimës nuk e saktësonte se çfarë natyre kishte ky ultimatum, por kjo tashmë është e qartë nga ato që u panë në 19 nëntor 2007, në takimin mes studentëve pjesëmarrës të së ashtuquajturës Aleancë për Mborjtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës, dhe përfaqësuesve të petrolifera, në një nga auditorët e Universitetit të Vlorës, ku njerëzit e Aleancës Qytetare për Mbrojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës kërcënonte duke thënë se ata që duan të ndërtojnë petroliferën janë në gjak me Vlorën, dhe kjo ndodhte në sfondin e shfaqur në pamjet televizive ku portreti i Ismail Qemalit dhe flamuri shqiptar kishin rënë përtokë të përlyer me naftë dhe vajra të djegur, nën breshërinë e goditjeve me sende të ndryshme, që njerëzit e Aleancës hodhën kundër tribunës ku ishte rektori i Universitetit të Vlorës, dhe njerëzit e petroliferës, që kishin ardhur me kërkesën e studentëve, pjesëtarë të Aleancës. Se çfarë natyre ka ultimatumi i 27 nëntorit, që iu dha shtetit shqiptar edhe në emër të Koço Kokëdhimës, kjo bëhet e qartë po të kihet parasysh se në mbrëmjen e e 19 nëntorit, pas spektaklit barbar në Vlorë, në një intervistë në emisionin ZIP në Vizion Plus, një studente, anëtare e Aleancës, që kishte qenë e pranishme në incident, u shpreh se nëse nuk hiqet dorë nga projektet e naftës në Vlorë, do të përsëritet lufta e 1920-ës. Kur një nga drejtuesit e emisionit, ndërhyu duke bërë një vërejtje për këtë gjuhë, kryetari i Aleancës Rezart Aliaj, që foli me telefon nga Vlora, si dhe nënkryetari i Aleancës, Feruni, i ftuar në studio, u shpreh se kjo ishte gjuha e duhur që ata që duan të sjellin naftën në Vlorë, ta marrin mesazhin. Pra, është e qartë se botuesi Koço Kokëdhima, një njeri i «pushtetit të katërt», që është media, është përfshirë në një kërcënim për kryengritje të armatosur kundër shtetit, gjë që përbën vepër penale të parashikuar shprehimisht në nenin 223 të Kodi Penal të Republikës së Shqipërisë, si Thirrje publike për veprime të dhunshme. Implikimi i Koço Kokëdhimës në të ashtuquajturën Aleancë për Mbrojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës, e zbulon më qartë se kjo e ashtuquajtur lëvizje qytetare ambientaliste është një ekspedient i shërbimeve sekrete serbe dhe ruse. Koço Kokëdhima, në një intervistë që ka dhënë para disa muajsh në emisionin «Opinion plus» të Blendi Fevziut në Tv Klan, u shpreh se pasuria e tij është 200 milion evro (në mënyrë kurioze ai tha evro, siç thuhet në Greqi, Serbi dhe Rusi, dhe jo euro, siç e shkruan edhe gazeta e tij Shekulli) dhe se ai pjesën më të madhe të bizneseve të tij i ka në Rusi, ndërsa në Tiranë ka vetëm 2% të bizneseve të tij. Këtë gjë Kokëdhima e tha në përgjigje të pyetjes së Fevziut se a është e vërtetë që ai një pjesë të madhe të ardhurave të tij i siguron nga tenderët e Bashkisë së Tiranës, të cilat i fiton falë mbështetjes së Edi Ramës, të cilin nga ana e tij e mbështet me mediat e tij. Se çfarë biznesesh ka Koço Kokëdhima në Rusi, këtë gjë nuk e saktësoi, por duket se Kokëdhima me këtë përgjigje Në vend që të vinte vetullat nxori sytë. Duke ditur atë që ndodh në Rusi, ku biznese të lidhura me regjimin e Putinit, shërbimin sekret dhe mafien ruse, kërkojnë të investojnë në vendet ballkanike, duke blerë në rradhë të parë pasuri të patundshme, duket se e vërteta është e kundërta e asaj që tha Kokëdhima. Pra, nuk është Kokëdhima ai që ka biznise prej rreth 200 milion evro në Rusi, por janë bizniset ruse ato që investojnë në Shqipëri me anë të Kokëdhimës. Pra, Kokëdhima është një lloj Behgjet Pacolli i kësaj ane të kufirit. Kur një biznesmen shkon nga Shqipëria në Rusi dhe arrin të bëjë atje një pasuri prej rreth 200 milion eurosh, duke konsideruar se çfarë vendi është Rusia sot, atëherë mund të thuhet me siguri se ky njeri nuk mund ta ketë pasur këtë fat pa bekimin e shërbimeve sekrete ruse, që si shpërblim kërkojnë shërbime në Shqipëri. Angazhimin e Koço Kokëdhimës në të ashtuquajturën Aleancë për Mbrojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës, është pjesë e shpërblimit që ai u jep rusëve për pasurinë që ka bërë në vendin e tyre. Më kot Koço Kokëdhima kamuflohet si ambientalist. Koço Kokëdhima mund të jetë gjithçka, edhe budist, por jo ambientalist. Në rast se Koço Kokëdhima do të kishte skrupuj prej ambientalisti ai nuk do ta vononte aq shumë kohë ndërtimin rrugëve të kryeqytetit tenderat e të cilëve ia jep Edi Rama, dhe ku rasti më skandaloz është ai i segmentit të unazës mbi «Brrylin», ndërtimin e së cilit po e zvarrit prej vitesh, çka shkakton një ndotje të tmerrshme të asaj zone shumë të populluar të Tiranës, për shkak se rruga e mëparshme është prishur, në mënyrë që të ndërtohet e reja, dhe pluhuri që ngrihet atje është i ngjashëm me stuhitë e rërës në shkretëtirë. Kokëdhima para se të shqetësohet për dëmin që do t u sjellin impiantet e naftës banorëve të Vlorës, le të preokupohet për dëmin që u ka sjellë banorëve të kësaj zone në Tiranë. Në rast se Kokëdhima do të ishte ambientalist ai do të bënte dhe një fushatë publike kundër depozitave greke të karburanteve në Portin e Durrësit, që janë vendosur atje në vitin 1998, në kundërshtim me çdo parametër teknik, dhe të mbrojtjes së mjedisit, duke përbërë dhe një rrezik ekzistencial për banorët e qytetit të Durrësit, nëse ndodhin incidente si ai që ndodhi vitin e kaluar në Lezhë. Jo vetëm që depozitat greke nuk po hiqen nga Porti i Durrësit, por ato po zgjerohen dhe në Porto Romano, pranë qytetit, ku supozohej të zhvendoheshin depozitat e Portit të Durrësit. Pse duhet që kompanitë greke të kenë depozita nafte në Shqipëri, dhe të dominojnë tregun shqiptar të karburanteve me anë të kompanive vendase të lidhura me to, kur Greqia nuk është vend prodhues i naftës? Kompanitë greke të naftës që kanë depozita në Shqipëri, dhe që tashmë janë të lidhura me kompanitë ruse të naftës dhe të gazit, «Gazprom» dhe «Rossneft», që me realizimin e projekteve greko-ruse për ndërtimin e naftësjellësave dhe gazsjellësave që do të sjellin naftën dhe gazin rus në Greqi, synojnë që me anë të depozitave në Portin e Durrësit, Porto Romano, Nartë dhe Lezhë, të kontrollojnë tregun e naftës dhe të gazit, jo vetëm të Republikës së Shqipërisë, por edhe të Kosovës. Derisa depozitat greke të naftës në Portin e Durrësit mbulojnë një sipërfaqe prej katër hektarësh, kompleksi i impianteve të naftës në Porto Romano, mbulon një sipërfaqe pesë herë më të madhe, prej 20 hektarësh. Është e qartë se kompanitë greke të naftës, dhe ato ruse që i furnizojnë ato, janë të preokupuara nga projektet e petroliferës dhe të AMBO, se ndërtimi i tyre do të thotë që kompanitë greke të zhduken nga tregu shqiptar i karburanteve. Këtu nuk duhet harruar dhe rëndësia gjeopolitike që ka për grekët dhe rusët fakti që tregu i karburanteve në republikën e Shqipërisë, Kosovë dhe pjesërisht edhe në Maqedoni, të kontrollohet nga kompanitë greke të lidhura me ato ruse, dhe jo nga ato amerikane dhe italiane. Kësaj strategjie ekonomike greko-ruse, pa harruar interesat serbe që konvergojnë me ato greko-ruse, i shërben e ashtuquajtura Aleancë për Mbrojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës. Koço Kokëdhima mund të sqarojë misterin se nga dalin paratë e Aleancës për Mbrojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës, liderët e së cilës paguhen më tepër se deputetët, dhe studentët-aktivistë të së cilës paguhen dy herë më tepër se rektori të cilin e përlyen me naftë dhe vajra të djegura. Këto duket se janë paratë e shërbimeve sekrete greke, ruse, pa harruar ato serbe. Aleanca për Mbrojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës është në fakt Aleanca për Mbrojtjen e Monopolit Grek(rus) në tregun e karburanteve në Shqipëri. Implikimi në këtë aventurë kinse ambientaliste, i Koço Kokëdhimës, pasanik me rreth 200 milion «evro» në Rusi, është shumë kompromentues për Edi Ramën, i cili e ka Kokëdhimën leitnantin e vet në media dhe punët publike të Bashkisë së Tiranës. Nuk duhet harruar se dy javë para se Koço Kokëdhima të dilte publikisht në Aleancën për Mbrojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës, do të ishte kryetari i PS, Edi Rama, i cili në një takim me të rinjtë dhe të rejat e Vlorës, mbajtur në këtë qytet në 13 nëntor 2007: Ajo që unë dua të them është nevoja për t u bërë të gjithë bashkë në emër të një patriotizmi të ri. Të një patriotizmi të ri, i cili nënkupton në radhë të parë marrjen në dorë të fatit tonë, të fatit të atdheut tonë. Të marrim në dorë për çështje të mëdha, të cilat janë kthyer në plagë të mëdha në këtë vend. Në Vlorë ne jemi dëshmitarë të një domosdoshmërie konkrete, që lidhet me një fakt konkret, që është vetë fakti i gjirit të Vlorës i cili nuk mund të jetë gjiri i naftës, por duhet të jetë gjiri i një turizmi ashtu siç e meriton Vlora. Dhe askush më shumë sesa rinia vlonjate nuk mund të jetë e përgjegjshme për këtë mision. Askush më shumë sesa rinia vlonjate nuk mund të jetë e interesuar që me qytetin dhe me këtë bregdet të mrekullueshëm të bëhen prapësira në emër të një zhvillimi që nuk sjell mirëqenie por sjell varfërim. Në emër të një zhvillimi që nuk sjell një siguri për të ardhmen. Në emër të një zhvillimi i cili nuk mund të ndodhë pa u pyetur qytetarët e Vlorës. Pa u pyetur Vlora. Pa u pyetur të rejat dhe të rinjtë e Vlorës, të cilat dhe të cilët nuk mund t a delegojnë në fatin e tyre tek qeveritarët e Tiranës. (Zëri i Popullit, 14 nëntor 2007, f. 11) Nuk është e rastit që pas kësaj deklarate të Edi Ramës protesta e së ashtuquajturës Aleancë për Mbrojtjen e Gjirit të Vlorës, liderët e së cilës janë njerëzit e Ramës në Vlorë, u shkallëzua në thirrje për gjak, dhunë, luftë, në ultimatume. Lidhja e ngushtë e Edi Ramës me Koço Kokëdhimën tradhëton lidhjet e fshehta të Edi Ramës me Rusinë. Edi Rama është rritur në një familje rusofile, ku babai i tij kishte studiuar në kohën e diktaturës komuniste në Leningrad, siç quhej atëherë San Petërburgu. Edi Rama është rritur në një mjedis kulturor rusofil, me muzikë ruse, dhe me nostalgji për Rusinë, për netët e bardha nordike të famshme të San Petërburgut, të cilat tash Edi Rama i ka projektuar në Tiranë në natën e bardhë, në 29 nëntor.

----------


## Ziti

po e nxjerin koken socialistat!

----------


## DYDRINAS

> po e nxjerin koken socialistat!


Nuk ka asgje te rastesishme ne keto zhvillime. Nendetesja 105 pritet te rikthehet serish ne Vlore, por kete here e drejtuar nga komandante ruse.

Do ta kerkojme Vloren gjeneral!

----------


## Doni-88

Dihet qe eshte antishqiptar nga qimara, vetem per cilin shtet armiqsore shqiptar punon kjo mbetet te shihet.

----------


## Doni-88

Edhe me heret e kam shkruar nje koment se pa u zhdukur plehu i fundit komunist si ps, shqiperia kurre nuk do ti hape syte nga rrymat komuniste lindore ANTI-shqiptare ne thelb.

----------


## Archon

> Kokëdhima, njeriu i bizneseve të shërbimeve sekrete ruse
> 
> Nga Kastriot Myftaraj


Keto shkrimet e ketij tipit jane tejet bajate dhe te mbushura plot me iluzione.

----------


## Doni-88

Shyqyr Zoti qe e kem Ameriken ne menyre qe keta antishqiptar mos ta prekin pushtetin shqiptar per pazare me armiq.

----------


## Doni-88

> Keto shkrimet e ketij tipit jane tejet bajate dhe te mbushura plot me iluzione.


Me shume i besoj shkrimit se ty.

----------


## Archon

> Me shume i besoj shkrimit se ty.


Ndoshta ke te drejte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Doni-88

> Ndoshta ke te drejte


Per ceshtje fetare ky ja fut kot sidomos kunder Islamit e dhien fare....po per ketu edhe mund ti jap te drejte. :shkelje syri:

----------


## mardo

koco u taku mbrem me putin te blloku .....e aty koco i premtoi se do i japi rusise gjith hashishin e lazaratit  :shkelje syri: 

burimi eshte me i sigurte se kjo qe ka shkrujt Kaci me lart 

edhe nje gje twe mire qe kish shqiperia , do ja japin te huajve . por partia do ja cjerri masken e nuk do lejoj qe Barin tone ta pijne ruset  :shkelje syri:

----------


## trony

*PD, Bogdani: Kokëdhima arkitekti i taksës progresive, vetë nuk i paguan*

 Deputeti i Partisë Demokratike Gerti Bogdani nëpërmjet një deklarate për mediat ka akuzuar sot kandidatin për deputet të PS-së në Qarkun e Vlorës Koco Kokëdhimën se gjatë 11 viteve kur Rama drejtonte bashkinë, ky i fundit nuk ka paguar asnjë taksë.

Sipas Bogdanit, Kokëdhima është edhe arkitekti i taksës progresive. 

“Qytetarët shqiptarë në fund e kuptuan se kush është arkitekti i filozofisë së rritjes së taksave dhe partizani fanatik i taksës progresive të Edi Ramës. Ai quhet Koco Kokëdhima, de facto kryetari i Partisë Socialiste, një antiperëndimor dhe ekstremist i majtë. Deputeti më i ri në Qarkun e Vlorës, biznesmeni Koco Kokëdhima e coi Edi Ramën drejt taksës progresive, paradoksalisht ai është i vetmi biznesmen në botë që lumturohet nga rritja e taksave, sepse ai nuk i ka paguar ndonjëherë ato dhe aq më pak ka ndërmend t’i paguajë në nën regjimin e Ramës nëse i jepet shansi”, tha Bogdani. 

Deputeti i PD-së shtoi më tej se, “Kur Edi Rama ishte kryetar bashkie për 20 vite me radhë kandidati i PS-së për deputet në Vlorë, Koco Kokëdhima operonte në Tiranë me 14 kompani duke bërë evazion fiskal. Gjatë kësaj periudhe Rama i ka falur Kokëdhimës rreth 1,2 milion dollarë, duke mos i marrë taksat. Kjo është arsyeja që Kokëdhima kërkon rritjen e taksave për gjithë bizneset e tjera. Këtë herë ai e ka menduar më hollë, nuk do të rrijë me thesin hapur në paradhomën e zotit Rama, sic bëri 11 vite në Bashki, por do detyrojë me ligj të gjithë biznesmenët e tjerë shqiptarë të mbushin thesin e tij të hapur, me dëshirë, pa zhurmë. Kjo është politika e Edi Ramës për taksat, ai kërkon të rrisë taksat për të mos ia mbledhur kurrë ato Koco Kokëdhimës”, theksoi më tej Bogdani.

----------


## loni-loni

Nuk eshte kjo strategjia ( duke mospaguar),,,,,,,,,,, por shperndarja e biznesit ne disa duar,,,,,,,, duke e vleresuar si te vogel dhe te mesem

       Kjo taktike ka kohe qe po vihet te perdorim nga disa BOSA te PS

       Kjo puna e Rusis nuk eshte e vertete,,,,megjithse eshte nje antiamerikan i deklaruar

       Porosia e tij eshte; Mos i besoni Arvizit dhe njerezve te tij

----------


## Brari

kokodhimi  e ka grure dhe me  ambasaden amerikane.. edhe se kulishi i tij  e fyeu rende ambasadorin..


berisha tha dje..

kokodhimi po ja ki nanen himares me beton..

kush  na e sjell origjinal ctha berisha per kokodhimon..

pra edhe se eshte kryeminister..   berisha mbetet thjesht sehirxhi..
ai ska fuqi tja ndal betonizimin kokodhimoist himares..

athere per se kerkon vota or zotni kur ti  si kryeminister ske asnji fuqi..
kokodhimi pa qen kryeminister.. ti sjell 13 mij huligan posht penxheres e ti rreh polic e gardist e ta fut komandantin e gardes ne biruc te ine haznedare edvine rames..
ta betonon himaren e ti ciu miu..

pun m.uti..


.

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Ndoqa me vemendje intervisten e tij sonte ne Opinion dhe per hir te se vertetes nuk e kisha degjuar ndonjehere me pare, por te linte pershtypjen e nje clown-i. Teksa fliste, te krijonte pershtypjen sikur po mbante fjalim Ramiz Alia me intonacionin e shokut Enver (copy paste)... Mendoj se eshte nje fatkeqesi qe njerez te tipit si Fideli apo edhe ky Koçua na jane pasuruar kaq shume saqe kane *fuqine=sendukun me ar*, te na i imponohen te gjitha mediave ne Shqiperi per te na servirur me ore te tera broçkullat e tyre pa asnje permbajtje...
E teksa e degjoja kete karagjoz perfytyroja pak Fidelin Minister i Turizmit Rinise Kultures dhe Sportit sebashku me Koçon Minister i Ekonomise (ne vend te Malajt) se sa shume do vazhdoje te katandiset gjithmone e me keq ky vend! Le pastaj po te shtojme dhe Tahirin Minister i Rendit sebashku me shefin Edvin basketbollistin Kryeminister do behej nje super katrahure! 
E vertete qe deri ne 2005-en, Qeverise Nano (hera e fundit qe te majtet drejtonin shtetin) mund t'i numeronim nje mal me te keqija, por ama qeveriseshim nga disa "super intelektual" relativisht te papergjegjshem, nderkohe qe kjo PS-ja aktuale (Mjaftiste a G99-çe çfare dreqin eshte) kerkon te vij ne pushtet me disa sharlatan totalisht te papergjegjshem! Bobo sikur listes t'i shtohej edhe ai G99-shi tjeter Veliaj si Minister i Jashtem... no comment vazhdimi

Ore njerez ky Koçua fliste pa permbajtje pa asnje bosht, te kete rrjedhur valle? Jo ore ky kishte pjerdhur! I kishte fjalimet identik si Enveri para shokeve te byrose. 
Eeh po ç'ti besh qe ka aq shume para sa do t'i blej te gjitha votat per tu bere deputet!!! Shikojeni vellezer te dashur te laberise nje nga pahçavuret qe do mbroje interesat tuaja ne parlament per kater vitet e ardhshme, dhe kur mendon qe mund te ngelet jashte parlamentit nje politikan me vlera si Arben Malaj... Ketu pastaj do nderhynte ai plaku fisnik i moçem, i madhi Dritero Agolli: kesaj s'i thone me demokraci, por *SHKERDHATOKRACI*!!!
Si eshte e mundur qe ky njeri nuk artikulonte dot ne menyre te sakte te pakten nje fjali te shkurter?! Do kishte qene me mire te kandidonte e bija e tij Besa dhe intervista s'do ishte kaq e thate dhe monotone. Mbi te gjitha Besa do mbante pingul para ekranit jo vetem qytetaret e thjesht, por edhe te gjithe ata pak çuna te rinj qe kryejne ushtrine ne Shqiperi sebashku me burgaxhinjte e gjinise mashkullore anembane memedheut... Me pak fjal *mere me long e gjithe intervista*!

Personalisht jam dakort qe mbas 2 mandatesh qeverisje duhet te kemi rotacion. Po kur shikon sot gjithe kete perçarje ne politike, (sidomos ne krahun e majte) te ngjan me Shqiperine e viteve 1913, fill mbas pavaresise. Edhe atehere nderroheshin qeverite rregullisht, njehere ajo e Vlores, njehere ajo e Durresit, njehere ajo e Elbasanit etj. etj. derisa ne pushtet erdhi Zogu. Por ama *ata* ishin burra shteti si Faik Konica, Fan Noli, Mit'hat Frasheri e shume "kolose" te tjere. Kurse keto Koçot, Fidelrat e Edvinrat ngjajne me shume me personazhe te tipit Haxhi Qamili me shoke, karagjoz qe i ngrinin benevreket siper cicave. Si eshte e mundur qe figura me vlera si Ben Blushi, Pandeli Majko, Arben Malaj, Kastriot Islami, Rexhep Mejdani, Et'hem Ruka apo edhe Erjon Braçe e lane me vite te tera partine socialiste te denigroje sistematikisht deri ne kete pike (gje qe nuk ndodhi me partine tjeter socialiste te perjashtuar nga Nano LSI-ne)??? Si eshte e mundur qe kryesine e PS-se sot e kryesojne sahanlepiresit qe i jane ngjitur Rames si m.... pas kepuces (do thoshte vete Edi)??? Shpresoj qe realisht PS-ja te largoje aq sa do jete e mundur nga kryesia te gjithe keta "te lodhur" qe kane si qellim vetem pasurimin ne ekstrem te bizneseve underground te tyre.
Nqs PD-ja do humbi zgjedhjet, vendin e doktorit me shume gjasa do e zere Selami ose Basha (qe kane realisht vlera) dhe jo figura te tipit Rama me shoke siç ndodhi me PS-ne mbas 2005-es.... E njejte gje duhet te ndodhi dhe me PS-ne po humben zgjedhjet!!!

----------


## Anesti_55

> Nuk eshte kjo strategjia ( duke mospaguar),,,,,,,,,,, por shperndarja e biznesit ne disa duar,,,,,,,, duke e vleresuar si te vogel dhe te mesem
> 
>        Kjo taktike ka kohe qe po vihet te perdorim nga disa BOSA te PS
> 
>        Kjo puna e Rusis nuk eshte e vertete,,,,megjithse eshte nje antiamerikan i deklaruar
> 
>        Porosia e tij eshte; Mos i besoni Arvizit dhe njerezve te tij


Po si e shpjegon qe gjate intervistet ne "opinjon", ambasadori Arvizu, i telefonoi Fejziut dhe ti tha se i bente dhe nje ftese Kocos, per tu takuar dhe nje here  ne Ambasade.
Une e kam kaluar shpesh ne mendje idene se amerikanet e lodhur me ceshtjen e shqipatreve bukeshkale ne gjithe rajonin, nga te cilet nuk fitojne asgje ,nje dite do te bjene nje marrveshje kembimi me ruset,por zor se munde te ndodhi nje gje e tille, pasi dhe ruset jane ne krize ekonomike.Mire eshte te ulim nivelin e nacionalizmit dhe te pranojme me urtesi , cfar na afrohet nga BE, ndryshe ka dhe rreziqe te tilla, por qe mund te sjellin dhe rezultate te mira.

----------


## KORCARI 2

> A eshte Koço Kokedhima dora e zgjatur e biznesit rus qe pritet te ngulet ne Shqiperi, ne rast te fitores se PS?


Perralla me mbret! Shqiperia eshte ne Nato dhe ruset as qe kane shanc te investojne ne Shqiperi!
Te jesh nga Himara nuk do te thote qe je grek apo tradhtar i shqiperise.
Koco Kokdima eshte nje biznesmen i sukseshem,dhe per te gjithe zhurmuesit apo enderrimtaret dashakeqas te shqiperise duhet te dine se
Shqiperia eshte nen protektoriatin amerikan qe ne diten kur hyri ne Nato!

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Perralla me mbret! Shqiperia eshte ne Nato dhe ruset as qe kane shanc te investojne ne Shqiperi!
> Te jesh nga Himara nuk do te thote qe je grek apo tradhtar i shqiperise.
> Koco Kokdima eshte nje biznesmen i sukseshem,dhe per te gjithe zhurmuesit apo enderrimtaret dashakeqas te shqiperise duhet te dine se
> Shqiperia eshte nen protektoriatin amerikan qe ne diten kur hyri ne Nato!


Edhe Greqia dhe Qipro, jane anetare te NATO-s dhe BE-se.

Po ashtu Serbia dhe Mali i Zi jane shume afer anetaresimit ne BE.

Vetem nje shembull:

Russia can make Greece prospering state in one year
29.10.2012

Russia can make Greece prospering state in one year. 48379.jpeg

Two years ago, Greece missed the chance to extricate from the crisis with Russia's help. Nowadays, Russian investments in the country grow and give air to breathe to economies of several regions of Greece, such as the north-east. Russian investors are especially attracted by cheap real estate, tourism and the property that they can buy from the state.

"Greece should only give Russia the green light, and the Russian money will come," said Ivan Savvidi, a businessman and the president of the Association of Greek Public Organizations of Russia said. "If Greece asks Russian business, I can tell you that by October next year, Greece will become a prosperous country," the BBC quoted Savvidi, a former deputy of the Russian State Duma.

"Russia has never turned its back on Greece in a thousand years, and, of course, it will not now," the official said.

...

http://english.pravda.ru/russia/economics/29-10-2012/122618-russia_greece-0/

Ja edhe nje shembull tjeter:

Russian money in Cyprus: Why is there so much?
By Emily Young Business reporter, BBC News



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21831943

----------

